# How many fans will fit in this case with these parts



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

the case is a : 
X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver (No PSU)

and the parts in it are going to be :
MSI K9N Neo V3 nForce 560 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 21 250GB STM3250820AS SATA-II 8MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
FSP Sparkle Blue Storm 2 500W ATX2.0 PSU
X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver (No PSU)
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Silver) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue
Asus GeForce EN7300GT-HTD Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail

how many fans can i fit to keep the system cool
i am thinking of putting a : 
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2) 
in it
i am getting all the parts from www.overclockers.co.uk so u know what comes in the case etc. 
And do u think it needs any more fans?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

IMHO, before I dealt with case fans, I would put a bigger power supply of a major brand in this unit. This issue may impact cooling quite a bit.

I also am not a huge proponent of large numbers of fans, so I would start with one in the back pulling warm air out of the case and one in the front pulling in cool air, and then add fans as needed as determined by the temperature of the case when it is up and running.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

what size power supple wud u suggest


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I think you would be wise to look at something like an Antec Trio 650 for this rig. That way, it would not only do the job, but permit some room for expansion in the near future. If you plan on putting a large and very powerful video card in here in the future, then you should be looking at a 700+ power supply. Read the power supply sticky and run the calculator, then add 30% to that, and it will tell you the BARE MINIMUM that you need. One is never wise to use only the bare minimum for a power supply. Also, check out the brand names that are suggested for the best quality.

HERE is a link to that information.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok what bout this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-019-OC&tool=3
do u know if this is good quality


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the OCZ 700 will serve you well IMHO

better than the 500 watt blue storm



I agree with Tumbleweed >>>>> two case fans "if the are quality high rpm versions" will do fine


like 2 @ 80mm fans of over 3000 rpms >>>>> one in the front of the case blowing fresh cool air in & the other at the rear of the case pulling hot air out

2 @ 120mm fans is even better :smile:


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

do i need really the :
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)
if i have 2x 80mm or 2x 120mm fans


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are not going to overclock and your computer room is not too hot >>>>> then you could get by with the stock cpu cooler and 2 case fans


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

2 80mm fans come with the case so if i added another 2 i wudnt need it ryt or dont i need the other 2 i was goin add aswell


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

this is the case and were im gettin it from the second review says "stock fans" so i think there is 2 80mm fans with it and i have seen it on another websyt with them in it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you forgot the case link ?????? I think 



many times the stock fans are low quality junk >>>>> but not always


some 80mm fans top out at 1800 rpms others will go above 3000 rpms

2 fans if they are high rpm will be plenty with the stock cpu cooler


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

only one 120mm fan will fit in the case i hink at the bak of the case one wont fit on the front


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

can u give show me a fan u wud recomend from www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-002-ZA&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=4


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

have u ever used these and if u av do they work
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-043-AK&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=795


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes they work, wash them out at least once per month to remove the dust though


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

wud it be worth investing in


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I think so >>>>>> I am currently using 3 of them :wink:


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

is this all i need then :
MSI K9N Neo V3 nForce 560 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Zalman ZM-F3 120mm Silent Case Fan - 3 Pin
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 21 250GB STM3250820AS SATA-II 8MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
OCZ GameXStream 700w Silent SLI Ready ATX2 Power Supply
X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver (No PSU)
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Silver) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue
Asus GeForce EN7300GT-HTD Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail
Akasa Fan Filter - 120mm

also i am thinking of adding an extra 250gb hdd


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

wud this be better than the one u suggested http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-008-AK


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not sure the asaka fan spec doesnt say what the bearings are made of ??????

sleeve bearings are not good

you want double ball bearing fans if possible, the zlaman is known for that

the 2000 rpm part of the asaka you found is good



*for example: * here is my favorite 120mm fan 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999145


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

wat is a pwm fan and what makes it different from normal fans


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tonk said:


> wat is a pwm fan and what makes it different from normal fans


hmmmmmmm ??????????????????



not sure; you got a link ??????


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

well on this link is a fan controller that says it can control 3 standard fans and a pwm fan


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry 


its not ringing any bells ????


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BB-000-ZA


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry dont know what a PWM fan is :embarased


but you surely dont need that fan controller, its just a gizmo to play with!


I went thru that fad already, I had about four of them in my junk parts box

including one of these :embarased
http://www.aerocool.us/p-peripheral/powerwatch/powerwatch.html


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

lol i know but i saw it and wanted know wa it was then cudnt figure out wat a pwm fan was


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

o erm just makin sure are all these parts compatible and needed :
MSI K9N Neo V3 nForce 560 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Zalman ZM-F3 120mm Silent Case Fan - 3 Pin
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 21 250GB STM3250820AS SATA-II 8MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
OCZ GameXStream 700w Silent SLI Ready ATX2 Power Supply
X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver (No PSU)
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Silver) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue
Asus GeForce EN7300GT-HTD Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail
Akasa Fan Filter - 120mm
and i already have a monitor


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks good to me ray:


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

which is better :

Asus GeForce EN7300GT-HTD Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail
or
Asus ATI Radeon X1050/TD 128MB HyperMemory TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/04/10/interactive_vga_charts_2006_kickoff/


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

i cant find the grafics cards i mentioned do u know which is better out of them or tell me which is best fron www.overclockers.co.uk for about £50 inc vat


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

both of those cards are about equal as long as both of them have 256mb onboard memory


neither one is going to do much in gaming, if thats your intention


these cards are really meant for office computers as such a spec doesnt run any games or video intensive applications, you dont need much video card to run MS word or Xcel :wink:

those cards will game, but very poorly


I would shoot for the X1600 pro or 7600 GS at a minimum (256 memory) 

you will be alot happier gaming with these by far!!


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-110-AS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=776
is this the one u mean


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes that one


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

is this one not better :
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-155-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no; the X1650 pro with DDR3 memory is better


http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=859&model2=735&chart=275


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look at the chart results 


any that score *30.0 *and lower are VERY affordable



BTW: the X1050 scored a *19.0*


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.digitalreviews.net/reviews/pc-hardware/sapphiretech-2400xt-and-2600xt-graphics-cards.html


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

ill go with this one then if it is compatible with the other parts :

Asus ATI Radeon X1650 Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail

MSI K9N Neo V3 nForce 560 (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Zalman ZM-F3 120mm Silent Case Fan - 3 Pin
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 21 250GB STM3250820AS SATA-II 8MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
OCZ GameXStream 700w Silent SLI Ready ATX2 Power Supply
X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver (No PSU)
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Silver) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue
Akasa Fan Filter - 120mm


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes its compatible



check to see how much more for the 256mb GDR3 memory X1650 ???????


it would be better if not more than 10 pounds more ???????????????//


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

do u man one of these : http://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?sortby=&groupid=&string=256mb+X1650


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yep



http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-062-HT


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

is that one better than the :
Asus ATI Radeon X1650 Silent 256MB DDR2 TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES



ati makes the chipsets


ati also actually makes video cards too

so do makers like Saphire and HIS

HIS is more reasonable because they dont have the "name" that ATI or Saphire is now getting a real good name


I use alot of HIS products >>>>> very happy with them


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

do u need an adapter to have a vga port


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look at the chart I linked a short time ago


the X1650 pro with 256 DDR2 memory *benched at 24.0*


the X1650 pro with 256mb Gddr3 memory benched at *30.8*


not a big diff in real world use, but why not have the better ????


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

will the :
HIS ATI Radeon X1650 Pro ICEQ Turbo 256MB GDDR3 AVIVO HDTV/Dual DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail (RX1650P-256ICEQT) fit on the board propoly and were is the vga port


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the ports are on the riser of the video card >>>>> adajacent to where you plug in your monitor now ???????????????????


yes its compatible


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont understand what u mean cause the video card hasnt got a vga part and neither has the video card


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It should come with an adapter


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

o an adaptor too plug in to the video card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the adapter for tv plugs comes with the video card / the ports for this is on the video card that sticks thru the computer case and is accessible on the back of the case


----------

